# Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai 2015



## Dorsch_Freak (2. Mai 2015)

Nanu, noch kein Thread zum Mai?

Heute Mittag 2 1/2 Stunden im Wasser gewesen, eine schöne Trutte hat's Blech bis unter die Rute verfolgt, dazu noch einen Anfasser, 2 Hornis und viel Kraut...

Nächstes Mal vielleicht


----------



## Mefo-Schneider (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai 2015*

Ok, heißt ja Fangmeldungen!

Also Gegenteil|bigeyes
Heute:
Kieler Fjorde
2 std. Belly
Kein Silber

Dorsch von bis!
Ok für alle die es genau wissen wollen, 10 cm bis 50 cm?


Wo sind die Heringsfresser? 

Sitzen alle vorm Fernseher! 
Petri allen die loskommen#6


----------



## Allrounder27 (3. Mai 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai 2015*

Ich war los. Wollte in die Dämmerung Angeln. Ab und an kam mal ein Dorsch, Mefo war weit und breit nicht zu sehen. Hab dann schön weiter geangelt und bin dann gegen 23.30 Uhr zum Auto.

Sachen verstaut, reingesetzt, versucht anzumachen. Geht nicht. Oh oh.
Aufs Handy geschaut, Akku hatte schon roten Balken. *Oh oh*.

ADAC angerufen und gehofft, das der Akku hält. Hielt sogar, obwohl der Aku hin ist. Wegen dem kaputten Akku ist meine neues Telefon auch unterwegs und wird in wenigen Tagen ankommen...

Der ADAC Mann war dann nach 25 Minuten da. Keine Ahnung ob der mit laufendem Motor auf einen Anruf gewartet hat. War ja immerhin schon auf Nebenstrassen von jeglichen Wohngebieten entfernt. Nach kurzer Zeit war das Problem gefunden: Benzinpumpe kaputt. Auto konnte aber wieder fahrbereit gemacht werden, nur das ich den Motor nicht ausmachen durfte.

Also nach Hause um die Angelsachen kurz in die Wohnung zu bringen. Bei laufendem Motor die beiden nötigen Schlüssel abgemacht um in die Wohnung zu kommen. Nach ein paar Minuten fummeln war das auch geschafft. Glück gehabt. Also Angelzeug in die Wohnung und kurz hoffen, das keiner das Auto klaut.

Danach dann direkt zur Vertragswerkstatt gefahren und auf den Hof gestellt. Dann stand ich da, knapp 5 km von Zuhause entfernt und kein Akku mehr. Hatte noch kurz überlegt ob ich an einer Tanke ein Taxi rufen soll, den Plan aber verworfen, da ich letztlich für 10-15 Minuten Ersparnis noch recht nen paar Taler hätte blechen müssen.

Bin dann eben so nach Hause gelatscht. War heilfroh das ich das Zeug vorher in die Wohnung bringen konnte und nicht noch Tasche und Rute schleppen musste, während die Watklamotten im Auto trocknen (= Innenraum nass machen).

Nun gehts auf halb 4 zu, Watklamotten trocknen, genauso wie Köder und Angel. Morgen gehts dann halt nicht los. Bin irgendwie trotzdem entspannt, hab das Gefühl, dass das auch alles hätte viel beschi**ener laufen können.

Achja, gefangen hab ich 6 Dorsche. Wovon mindestens 3 maßig waren. Mitgenommen hatte ich keinen...und bin grade sowas von froh über die Entscheidung!

Nach fast 10 Jahren ADAC Mitgliedschaft war das nun das erste mal, das ich da Hilfe brauchte. Und die kam prompt und der Mitarbeiter war obendrein noch nett, freundlich und kompetent.


----------



## Erdmännchen (3. Mai 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai 2015*

So, endlich mal kann ich auch schreiben und nicht nur mitlesen, auch wenn das Ergebnis ausbaufähig ist. 
Ich war Die letzten beiden Tage in Rosenfelde, War erstaunt wie voll es hier War. Man sah eigentlich immer 5-6 Angler am waten. Ich War aber immerhin der einzige der es klassisch direkt vom Strand probiert hat 
Meerforellen wurden gefangen, nicht viele, hatte mit 5 Anglern gesprochen, die hatten insgesamt 4 Stück rausholen können. Der Hornhecht scheint hier noch nicht ganz da zu sein, hier weiß ich nur von einem. 
Ich habe mich derweil mit den Dorschen begnügt, 10 Stück wurden Es, 9 maßig, der größte 53 cm und schön dick. Aber alle nur Freitag und Samstag von 21-21.50 Uhr, vorher und nachher War es ruhig.


----------



## Patrick_98 (9. Mai 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai 2015*

Hallo Leute, 
Ich bin heute früh in Glowe  (Rügen) abgekommen. Ich wollte mal fragen was gerade so geht. Insbesondere auf hornhecht und Meerforelle.
Danke schon mal  für eure Antworten ☺


----------



## Dorsch78 (9. Mai 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai 2015*

Zwar "nur" ne Schleppforelle, aber bevor hier gar nix mehr gemeldet wird... Auf ner Abendtour am 1. Mai gabs zu zweit aufm Boot 6 Mefo-Bisse, 2 haben sich direkt am Boot verabschiedet. 3 konnte mein Kumpel landen, ich hatte kurz vor Abpfiff dann auch noch ne 57er... Auf dem anderen Foto gabs am 4. Mai bei meinem Kumpel ne ca 42er untermaßige Strandmefo, die wieder ins Element durfte...


----------



## laxvän (23. Mai 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai 2015*

Kurzer NAchtrag vom vergangenen Wochenende.
Ich war mit einem Kollegen, der sein Ferienhaus mal wieder auf Vordermann bringen wollte,über das lange Wochenende  in Schweden und habe die Abende für kurze Angelausflüge an der Küste genutzt.
Dabei habe ich tatsächlich meine erste schwedische Meerforelle gefangen. Sie war zwar untermaßig und auch noch braun aber gefreut habe ich mich trotzdem ziemlich darüber


----------



## Meerforellenfan (24. Mai 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai 2015*

cool .....jeder fisch zählt


----------

